# SPS Programmierer gesucht



## SPSFUX (8 Juni 2011)

Wir suchen einen SPS Programmierer, Freiberufler, später Anstellung. 
Später auch Beteiligung (2. Geschäftsführer) möglich.
Gerne auch engagierte Anlagenelektriker mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen. 
Es sollten gute PC Kenntnisse und ein gutes Verständniss für Maschinenabläufe vorhanden sein. Vorrangig Mitsubishi.
Sehr interessante Tätigkeiten!


----------



## SPSFUX (8 Juni 2011)

*Raum Augsburg, München, LL*

"Basislager" Landsberg/ Lech


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2011)

Menno, gibts denn nie was in Berlin? ROFLMAO:


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Menno, gibts denn nie was in Berlin? ROFLMAO:



...oder Dresden


----------



## vierlagig (8 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...oder Dresden



nich mutsibishi... das kann gerne weit weg bleiben!


----------



## Paule (8 Juni 2011)

SPSFUX schrieb:


> Wir suchen einen SPS Programmierer, Freiberufler, später Anstellung.
> Später auch Beteiligung (2. Geschäftsführer) möglich.


Klasse Aufstiegschancen!
Hallo SPSFUX,
bist Du dann der 1. Geschäftsführer?

Ein bisschen mehr Informationen wären schon interessant.


----------



## Norton (8 Juni 2011)

SPSFUX schrieb:


> "Basislager" Landsberg/ Lech



gibt es denn nichts für mein Basislager in Bielefeld ?


Grüsse aus OSTWestfalen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2011)

Norton schrieb:


> gibt es denn nichts für mein Basislager in Bielefeld ?
> 
> 
> Grüsse aus OSTWestfalen


 
Gibt es .... aber du musst mir mir als Chef auskommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gibt es .... aber du musst mir mir als Chef auskommen


 
kann bei dir nicht auch zweiter Geschäftsführer werden?


----------



## Aventinus (9 Juni 2011)

SPSFUX schrieb:


> Wir suchen einen SPS Programmierer, Freiberufler, später Anstellung.
> Später auch Beteiligung (2. Geschäftsführer) möglich.
> Gerne auch engagierte Anlagenelektriker mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen.
> Es sollten gute PC Kenntnisse und ein gutes Verständniss für Maschinenabläufe vorhanden sein. Vorrangig Mitsubishi.
> Sehr interessante Tätigkeiten!


 
Wer ist wir? Wieviel Leute arbeiten da? Aufstieg zum 2 GF hört sich nach 1-Mann-Betrieb an.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> kann bei dir nicht auch zweiter Geschäftsführer werden?


 

DU kannst bei mir alles werden.. sogar 1.GF wenn deine Einlage gross genug und dein Mund zu genug ist


----------



## Boxy (10 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Menno, gibts denn nie was in Berlin? ROFLMAO:



und ich suche nen Job in BaWü ....


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> und ich suche nen Job in BaWü ....



frag doch mal markus


----------



## Boxy (10 Juni 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> frag doch mal markus



das ist ein guter Hinweis


----------

